# acer scanner 6678 BWZ



## ta74 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have an old acer scanner 6678 BWZ and i can not find its drive software on net that can be also compatible with win vista also??!!
can any one help me in this regards
thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I can find no results for Vista drivers for this model.

This may work, but I do have my doubts:
http://www.hamrick.com/

Bill


----------



## westlife_144 (Sep 7, 2010)

ta74 said:


> i have an old acer scanner 6678 BWZ and i can not find its drive software on net that can be also compatible with win vista also??!!
> can any one help me in this regards
> thanks


----------

